# Issues with Calibre on FreeBSD 9.2



## Atarian (May 12, 2014)

I'm getting used to FreeBSD and the way it does things, and I'm having a little trouble following the instructions given in the installation of deskutils/calibre. I installed it using `pkg install calibre` and post install it gave these instructions:

```
NOTE: Calibre requires Hal to be running for access to devices.  The user who
is running Calibre also needs to be able to mount devices.  For non-root users,
this means modifying %25%25PREFIX%25%25/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf and adding the
policy there.

To allow a single user named "example" to mount removable devices, add the
following:

  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
    <match user="example">
      <return result="yes" />
    </match>
  </match> 

Additional users will each need their own <match user="user"> block with a
"yes" return result.

To permit all accounts to mount removable devices (allowing a denial of access
attack) add the following:

  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
    <return result="yes" />
  </match>
```

So, not quite solved yet! I added the first snippet to /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.confand then rebooted (making sure I changed the user in the snippet to my user account), but Calibre still gives me this error:

```
Unable to open device <calibre.devices.nook.driver.NOOK_COLOR object at 0x3041722c>
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/gui2/device.py", line 194, in do_connect
    dev.open(detected_device, self.current_library_uuid)
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/usbms/device.py", line 872, in open
    self.open_freebsd()
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/usbms/device.py", line 812, in open_freebsd
    raise DeviceError(_('Unable to mount the device'))
DeviceError: Unable to mount the device
```

UPDATE: polkit-gnome-manage, hald, and dbus-daemon are thraping the CPUs when the e-reader is plugged in, according to top, edited to better fit forum guidelines.


----------



## Atarian (May 13, 2014)

I also tried adding vfs.usermount=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf but that didn't work.


----------



## Atarian (May 13, 2014)

Right, I've got the e-reader to automount using HAL and GNOME as soon as it's plugged in, but I'm still getting the same error from Calibre:

```
Startup method for device MTP_DEVICE threw exception
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/gui2/device.py", line 364, in run_startup
    dev.startup()
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/mtp/base.py", line 24, in synchronizer
    return func(self, *args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/mtp/unix/driver.py", line 168, in startup
    p = plugins['libmtp']
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/constants.py", line 179, in __getitem__
    raise KeyError('No plugin named %r'%name)
KeyError: "No plugin named u'libmtp'"
Unable to open device <calibre.devices.nook.driver.NOOK_COLOR object at 0x3205c20c>
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/gui2/device.py", line 194, in do_connect
    dev.open(detected_device, self.current_library_uuid)
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/usbms/device.py", line 872, in open
    self.open_freebsd()
  File "/usr/local/lib/calibre/calibre/devices/usbms/device.py", line 812, in open_freebsd
    raise DeviceError(_('Unable to mount the device'))
DeviceError: Unable to mount the device
```

gnome-hald-manage is no longer consuming oodles of cycles, so that is A Good Thing(TM).

So it seems like no-one has a clue on the forum, is it worthwhile contacting the maintainer?


----------



## fonz (May 13, 2014)

Atarian said:
			
		

> So it seems like no-one has a clue on the forum, Is it worthwhile contacting the maintainer?


It's only been a day, give it some time. When you do think it's time to start asking elsewhere, you can ask the maintainer, ask on freebsd-ports@ or both.


----------

